

Myths of Starting Up, Busted here - rodinhood
http://rodinhood.com/7-myths-of-starting-up-busted-here

======
bhavin
Went through the post..sorry for less than favorable response, but the whole
domain of "X myths/mistakes/learning of startup" seems to have been written to
death, its difficult to find any novelty there these days..

just personal opinion, could very well be wrong.

~~~
T_S_
Has the last love story been written? I'm always a sucker for these
entrepreneur-psyche-yourself-up stories. ABDC: Always be double checkin'.

------
gacba
How true is this commnent? I'm not in the VC/Startup world anymore so I can't
validate this statement:

 _Truth – Capital Chases Entrepreneurs, not the other way around. Invest all
your energies in building a GREAT business. Everyone will be ringing your
doorbell._

but it doesn't smell quite right to me. You gotta network to tell the VCs
about your idea to get them excited, and THEN doorbells start ringing...but
just build it and they will come? Sounds naive.

~~~
rodinhood
Well, I have raised venture capital 7 times for 4 start up's. 2 of these
companies were acquired - by the Walt Disney Company and Norwest Venture
Capital. My learnings in all of these are that the moment Value seems to start
building, your colleagues, your partners, the industry gets a whiff and VC's
start calling.

In none of my 7 raises did I have to do door to door selling.

When I did, I never raised money!

------
ccarpenterg
From HN Guidelines: <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

_If the original title begins with a number or number + gratuitous adjective,
we'd appreciate it if you'd crop it. E.g. translate "10 Ways To Do X" to "How
To Do X," and "14 Amazing Ys" to "Ys." Exception: when the number is
meaningful, e.g. "The 5 Platonic Solids."_

~~~
T_S_
I think this policy goes agains human nature. Numbers are a great mnemonic
aid.

I used to study for math tests in college and the last thing I would do is
remember the number of properties in a definition of things, e.g. a field,
which I think numbered eleven. That way if I was asked to check whether some
structure was a field I would know if all the properties were exhausted or not
without having to recall them all. You can call that a lowbrow way to study
for a math test, but it worked great for me.

Why deny to the entrepreneur what you give willingly to the Platonist? Titles
are intended to mainly to attract interest. You can't fit an argument in there
any way you try. The Seven-Fold Path, the Ten Commandments, etc. were named so
to command attention. Let a hundred flowers bloom under a thousand points of
light.

------
chopsueyar
Anyone else try the Dali 'spoon' method or something similar?

~~~
blhack
I've never tried this, but a common trick among lucid dreamers while they're
training themselves is to drink a lot of water before bed. The idea behind
this is to associate the feeling of needing to pee with dreaming.

So any time you feel like you need to use a bathroom, do a reality check to
see if you're awake or not.

~~~
rodinhood
The cleanest way to achieve 'dream like' attentive state of the mind is by
deep meditation.

